# New reptile enclosure and backgrounds for my woma's



## bingera84 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## caleb96 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice work mate


----------



## Snapped (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking good, did you do the backgrounds yourself?


----------



## zoltan (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, they look great, are they your own work?


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 3, 2013)

They're so much nicer than plain white enclosures.
Good job. You should be proud of yourself


----------



## smileysnake (Feb 3, 2013)

great job...even better cos you did 3 of them most people struggle to get 1 done lol so yeah nice work and lets see some pics of occupants in there hey....


----------



## sharky (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow :shock: Those are awesome, I applaud your awesome work and your womas are gonna love it in there!!!!


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 3, 2013)

yes these were all done myself over a week, it took around 12 hours to finish building the enclosure and fitting lights etc and then 4 whole ays to make backgrounds. They were made with polystrene sheets rendered with a few layers then clear coated with pva glue. The colour was done by adding the coloured cement additive you buy from bunnings as i found to buy paint was going to cost alot. I built in hides like termite mounds (tried too look like mounds haha) the top of the hides are removable for cleaning and the whole hides are removable from the rest of enclosure. This was a very messy job altogether haha but ended up looking good and is very strong. Thanks for you comments was well worth the time it took.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 3, 2013)

Well you should be proud, thats a great achievement!


----------



## Darwin (Feb 3, 2013)

hey mate, where did you get the fake grass from?


----------



## Gruni (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm curious about that too Darwin, I just bought some plants from K-Mart that are set in styrene in flower pots which I plan to pull apart and redo into my enclosure.


----------



## Darwin (Feb 3, 2013)

Im going for the desert theme but struggling to find some realistic looking desert cheap fake stuff. sorry to hijack thread.


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 3, 2013)

View attachment 280279
View attachment 280281
View attachment 280283
i got the plants from a small shop on the Gold coast called madison home. The small plants were around $5 each cheaper then pet shops and what i found online. These are photos of the female woma in her new enclosure. plus a photo of the male and another female outside.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Feb 3, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Im going for the desert theme but struggling to find some realistic looking desert cheap fake stuff. sorry to hijack thread.


also live foods unlimited has some great fake plants.


----------



## sharky (Feb 3, 2013)

I just go to all the cheap stores (Mainly Cheap as Chips) They have some great looking plants  I always go there hee hee


----------



## Gruni (Feb 3, 2013)

bingera84 said:


> View attachment 280279
> View attachment 280281
> View attachment 280283
> i got the plants from a small shop on the Gold coast called madison home. The small plants were around $5 each cheaper then pet shops and what i found online. These are photos of the female woma in her new enclosure. plus a photo of the male and another female outside.



Nice. I paid $15 for each of the K-mart ones, one of them reminds me of spinifex and they had little succulants/cacti so they might work for the desert theme.

Sharky I tried all the bargain shops here and in Armidale and came out with squat! 

BTW Bingera your attachments failed so no woma pics.


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 3, 2013)

View attachment 280378


- - - Updated - - -

they pics dont seem to be uploading properly. They are all in my album now. i seen the kmart ones and they looked good, i only seen them after i had set my other ones in haha.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 3, 2013)

Great looking snakes. They look very at home...


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks  they seem to like it so far. got to say it def stands out in the house with the new backgrounds.


----------



## justin91 (Feb 5, 2013)

Amazing job. I'm about to start my 2nd rockwall (was not happy with my first one, keeping it but need another for top enclosure). Just wondering, to make those pillar kind of things, did you just stack Styrofoam on top of each other? Or was it just a big bit and you carved it like that. In the grey enclosure I mean.


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 5, 2013)

justin91, i used thick off cuts and just carved them like that to make the pillars. they are around 2 inch thick


----------



## orsm (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice enclosures.

I noticed a woma in one of the enclosures. Do you find cleaning to be difficult with these enclosures?

My (ex) woma was an absolute pig and enjoyed rolling around in her own faeces (to spite me perhaps?) I can't imagine having to scrub these down on the background etc.

Interested to hear your experience..


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 5, 2013)

bingera84 said:


> justin91, i used thick off cuts and just carved them like that to make the pillars. they are around 2 inch thick



Grab some plastic chopsticks while you're at the cheap shop. Skewer the foam onto the chopsticks, gluing as you go. It just adds a little more support incase your snake gets over enthusiastic at feed time and side swipes the pillar. All mine go nuts when they first grab and wrap


----------



## justin91 (Feb 5, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Grab some plastic chopsticks while you're at the cheap shop. Skewer the foam onto the chopsticks, gluing as you go. It just adds a little more support incase your snake gets over enthusiastic at feed time and side swipes the pillar. All mine go nuts when they first grab and wrap



Thats a brilliant tip. Definitely going to use this idea on my next wall.


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Those enclosures are a real credit to you.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 5, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Grab some plastic chopsticks while you're at the cheap shop. Skewer the foam onto the chopsticks, gluing as you go. It just adds a little more support incase your snake gets over enthusiastic at feed time and side swipes the pillar. All mine go nuts when they first grab and wrap



PS garden pruners will trim the bamboo ones to size but a hacksaw is needed for the plastic ones


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, I have had no drama with cleaning yet as they all have gone to toilet on paper bedding. They are coated with pva sealant which so far has been easy to clean. Mine have done some nasty stuff in there ooo before but not yet in these enclosures yet. Cleaning just requires a spray of disinfectant and a wipe off . The chip stick is a great idea too. The pillars I haves used are about two inches thick coated with render , the male sometimes lays on the top ( he is around 1.2kg ) and I also place the rat on there at feed time and he grabs it and wraps himself all around it. It hasn't moved at all but a chip stick would add that much more strength. Everything in the enclosures are removable the hides and tip of hides come off separate, the bank around the water bowls are separate and all three walls in each so removing to clean is a lot easier this way


----------



## justin91 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey I was just wondering what kind of substrate that is. Looks pretty good with the red background.


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 11, 2013)

it is breeder choice cat litter ( its paper pallets ) no chemical etc its awesome stuff now i have been trying it for a while and no bad things about it. You can get it from big w or coles


----------



## justin91 (Feb 11, 2013)

bingera84 said:


> it is breeder choice cat litter ( its paper pallets ) no chemical etc its awesome stuff now i have been trying it for a while and no bad things about it. You can get it from big w or coles



Thought it was cat little but I wasn't sure. Thanks, I'll have to give it a try when I finish my enclosure.


----------

